# Shaft flex question



## shewy (Apr 14, 2013)

I play a regular flex shaft in all my clubs, my SS is around 85-90 mph with the driver getting me to around 220 drives mabe kill one 15 yards further sometimes, by chance I picked up a titleist 910FD and was killing it,i thought it was a normal flex but then noticed it was soft regular. What would be the consequences of moving to a soft reg in m driver to get me more yards? happy with everthing else and the 3wood is not much shorter than the driver


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 14, 2013)

I play soft regular and they're more for swing speeds of around 75-80mph so might be a bit soft and whippy for you...

An expert (Ethan!) will be along shortly though


----------



## shewy (Apr 14, 2013)

I kind of thought that but was absolutley killing the 3 wood, never been a big hitter though and willing to try anything to eek a few extra yards.
Liking the look of the G25 as driver looking a bit tired now.


----------



## moogie (Apr 14, 2013)

Could be just suited to the greater loft of the 3 wood.......??
Or the shorter shaft....??
See u have an 8 degrees driver,  maybe more lofted driver would get u more distance......??

A driver length shaft in soft reg is pretty weak,  and wouldn't / shouldn't be suited to your swing speed


----------



## mab (Apr 14, 2013)

Could have been the shaft profile fitted your swing better, not necessarily (just) the flex change. 

General rule of thumb is to play the most flexible shaft you can control - softer flex shafts theoretically enable more distance at the expense of control. However you're best to simply get a shaft that fits you best. That typically means fitting or experimenting. 

To answer your question though, by going weaker flex, you could introduce control issues if said flex is too weak for you swing speed / transition.

Edit - just realised it was a different club. Could any one of many factors that meant you were hitting that club better than your own..


----------



## BTatHome (Apr 14, 2013)

I've just picked up a TM superfast 2 4 wood that has a M flex shaft. Awesome club, but I have to be very careful not to swing too hard, if I take a nice easy swing then its a rocket, but if I swing too hard then it feels too soft, and I don't get anywhere near the same distance or dispersion. Another one for the sale section, shame as its mint.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 14, 2013)

BTatHome said:



			I've just picked up a TM superfast 2 4 wood that has a M flex shaft. Awesome club, but I have to be very careful not to swing too hard, if I take a nice easy swing then its a rocket, but if I swing too hard then it feels too soft, and I don't get anywhere near the same distance or dispersion. Another one for the sale section, shame as its mint.
		
Click to expand...

Tell me more


----------



## BTatHome (Apr 14, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			Tell me more 

Click to expand...

Pics are now in the for sale section.


----------

